# Room for another one ?



## Dizzydi (Dec 10, 2010)

Right I've definately been really slack laterley since coming back of my jollies. Really need to get my bike out again, think I have only been out on it 3 times in 6 weeks.

I've put 5 lb on and this is since July. So I need to get back on it and at it. 

I'm going to try and lose the 5lb and then once I have hit this target set myself another 5 lb.

So here goes...............................................................................


----------



## tracey w (Dec 10, 2010)

Good luck Di 

welcome to the WLG!


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi Di - definitely room for you!
A few are still losing at the moment and overall we have done very well indeed.
Bear in mind its christmas period though so don't be too hard on yourself this side of christmas. Sounds a good pledge though!


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 10, 2010)

Sounds good to me.

Welcome on board!


----------



## Steff (Dec 10, 2010)

DI your more then welcome , welcome to the WLG hun good luck xx


----------



## MargB (Dec 11, 2010)

More than enough room!  We have lost between us the weight of one adult and with your help we can work on losing even more!

Come and join us!


----------



## Emmal31 (Dec 11, 2010)

Good luck Di, welcome to the weight loss group xx


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks guys. Do you all stick to a certain day for a weigh in.

This week will be a right of for me..... promise not Making excuses already, but out with work 3 nights this week....no naughty alcohol tho


----------



## Steff (Dec 11, 2010)

Dizzydi said:


> Thanks guys. Do you all stick to a certain day for a weigh in.
> 
> This week will be a right of for me..... promise not Making excuses already, but out with work 3 nights this week....no naughty alcohol tho



theres no rule as such most will do it at the end of the week between thrusday night and sunday, id say more do it on Friday but i guess whens best for you hun xxx


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 12, 2010)

I actually weigh myself almost daily. But I take Sunday morning as the one to finally take note of.

But as Steffie says, it is what ever suits you.


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 12, 2010)

Brilliant Sundays it will be for me.


----------



## Steff (Dec 12, 2010)

Dizzydi said:


> Brilliant Sundays it will be for me.



starting today ?


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh yes ! 

I weighed myself before my consultant appointment on Friday and knew I would be in trouble . He grinned across the table and said you've put weight on and I replied like a naughty girl *yeah I know* 

 Told him it was my lack of exercise since hols. 

Going for a walk in a bit to the park near me. Xxx


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Di,

You can weigh yourself as often as you like, but it is best to post your loss once a week. If you put on then post that too for support and then don't post a loss again until you are below the last lowest loss - if that makes sense.


Its great to have you on board - and remember even if you put on up to christmas - don't think you have failed - i should think a lot of us will put on - but whatever we put on will be less than if we weren't in the WLG!!


----------

